# Jume of 1980 Schwinn SX 2000 Competition



## Vbushnell (Oct 16, 2019)

1980 Schwinn SX2000 bi-oval 4130 Chrom-moly Competition  
I restored this one for the BMX museum Calendar build off Race Division.
Did a chrome powder coat on frame, forks, seat post, bars, and crank. 
All orange parts Chevy Orange color powder coat. 
Sunringle wheels with blades spokes laced to tnt hubs and Origin8 Hornet freewheel.  CST BMX knobby racing tires.  
Schwinn one piece crank with Sugino 44 two piece chainring. 
Izumi V super Tough Racing Chain. 
MX stem
Helix cook bros style seat post clamp. 
Kashimax seat 
Wellgo Bear claw pedals 
Odyssey brakes with Continental pads 
New Decals.  
Mean Machine!!!!


----------

